# Fattie Benedict



## troy fuller (Jun 19, 2011)

So a breakfast Fattie (ham, diced potato, onion, and jalapeno) with chipolte breakfast sausage (you gotta love HEB).  Now begin with a toasted English muffin, slice the fattie, and pan fry it to warm it up and re-crisp it.

Butter the English muffin and place the browned fattie slice on it, top with a poached egg (runny yolk is required) and spoon hollandaise over the top . . . absolutely magic!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Heck yeah! That looks really familiar. The same filling, weave and topping!  

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2011/06/fried-potato-and-smoked-ham-fattie-on.html

Glad to hear you like the combo, it's one of my favorites...


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 19, 2011)

All I can say is can either of you come to my house and cook for me ?  Both of you rocked that dish and I would love to eat either one. Thanks to both for a great inspiration


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like a masterpiece!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks just awesome.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome! Great looking plate!


----------



## ccpropilot (Jun 21, 2011)

That looks simply amazing. How about the sauce? How'd you make it??? Looks amazing.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 21, 2011)

WHENS BREAKFAST?????????????

Rich


----------



## eriksp (Jun 21, 2011)

That thing is beyond a masterpiece. It looks incredible.

I also would like to know about the sauce.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2011)

HEY COWGIRL !!!!................ Do the cherries help with the fat and cholesterol ????????

Not that I would worry......life is too short to worry about that stuff.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Dave


----------



## meateater (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats going on the to do list for sure.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> HEY COWGIRL !!!!................ Do the cherries help with the fat and cholesterol ????????
> 
> Not that I would worry......life is too short to worry about that stuff.............
> 
> ...


lol Dave, I try to add something healthy to my plate whether I eat it or not! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a link to the fattie and hollandaise sauce...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107992/breakfast-fattie-on-the-hasty-bake#post_649955


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good.

Mr. T

“If it fit’s, smoke it”


----------



## troy fuller (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone . . . Yes, Cowgirl I have read just about everything on your awesome site and the diagonal weave was a result of seeing the pictures you posted . . .

The sauce is just a typical hollandaise like the one found here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/hollandaise-sauce-recipe/index.html.  It is pretty simple.

I have also chopped up the fattie and combined it with some scrambled eggs and cheese to make breakfast tacos that are out of this world!


----------



## windshield king (Jun 26, 2011)

that looks great! good job


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 26, 2011)

That looks awesome! I love mine covered in gravy!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 27, 2011)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  thanks for the Qview


----------



## jbg4208 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotta love the breakfast fatties!!!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow

Gorgeous ... I haven't seen anything that beautiful since my Children have been born.

You too cowgirl, beautiful presentation guys.

I'm gonna print those out and put 'em in my wallet


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 27, 2011)

+


----------

